# Gaited Horses....



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I would love to see the different breeds of gaited horses owned by members here. I have a Tennessee Walker, Chopin. He is my trail horse not a show horse. I think the running walk of a TWH is the most comfortable ride you can have on a horse. I rode my first gaited horse when I was about 14, also a TWH. I wasn't so impressed back then. Fast forward MANY years later and I have decided that there is NOTHING wrong with a smooth ride! :lol:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

He's beautiful! I haven't ridden a gaited horse yet. Though my gelding used to do a bit of a gait that was inbetween the trot and canter, it was smooth and fun to ride. I have no idea of his breeding. 
My sister rode an off the track Standardbred gelding named Killer (sweet horse actually) for a friend. He paced and she had a blast riding him. Sadly he would go lame if ridden for more than a few miles. 

My gelding... Excuse the fact that he is extremely dirty, fat, and wormy (taken care of now). 









A picture I took yesterday when I was home for the day. It's a cell phone pic, sorry for the quality.









I always thought my boy looked part TWH, but someone on here said he looked part Standardbred, which would make sense because that is a more common breed in SK.


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

He's a beauty! I have always had a soft spot for black horses....I guess I can thank Walter Farley and his Black Stallion books for that!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely horses 
all of them


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks! I love my boy! I am getting a new filly (four) and there is a possibility that she is half morgan! It would be nice to have something other than the run-of-the-mill QH or paint. Not that they're bad or anything, just really common.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like Arabians


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I prefer a part arab to a full one.. But then I've never worked with a full one. My best horse was 1/2 Arab 1/2 QH. My sister owns a 3/4 Arab 1/4 QH gelding. Lovely horses!


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Arabs were my first "love loves". My first horse that my father bought for me was a liver chestnut Arab mare named Babe. She taught me soooo much! There will never be a horse that can replace her in my heart!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I have ridden a full Arabian and I love the feel of the trot 
also ridden a 3/4 Arab Quarter Horse as well I liked her better 

I also rode my cousins American Saddlebred which I rode English 
I wish I had pictures of Sunny he was chestnut 16:3 hh

Arabians are my favorite breed of horse


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Okay I have a question about Saddlebreds. My brother has a four year old filly that is 1/8 saddle bred (the rest is QH). She is lovely to look at but tends to flip out about everything! She just panics and goes crazy, rearing and spooking. I worked with her a bit when she was a yearling and a two year old. But I didn't ever do much with her, I was working full time and had three horses of my own to work with. She actually used to belong to my sister (buy a weanling and let the 'kids' grow up together, stuff) she didn't have the experience and couldn't do anything with Golda. She gave the horse to my brother who is two years older and has done a bit more riding. Zeke put a couple rides on Golda and then hasn't done much with her. The horse is a nice mover, works off her hindquarters naturally, etc. 
Is the high strungness coming from the Saddlebred? Or is it just Golda's lack of training? I know not to classify horses attitudes by their breeds but she is crazier than any horse I have ever worked with before. I worked with her half brother a couple of years ago, he was solid as a rock, but his sire was a paint/percheron, so he was pretty heavy. 

Zeke putting the first ride on Golda as a 3 year old


















Golda as a yearling


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

My Peruvian paso gelding


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

GG,

I would think Golda's "flipping out" would be from her lack of knowledge and training. She hasn't had enough experience about the world around her as a riding horse.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

1/8 of anything is hardly enough to blame for behavior issues. That is all in the handling of the horse. Blaming a teensy portion of his being on the misunderstanding of a breed is a bit of a stretch. Most saddlebreds I have known are far from the wild and crazy that people think. 

Heck, I have known some FLIGHTY quarter horses. Every horse is different.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I figured it was just her personality. I just have never worked with anything Saddlebred or crossed with Saddlebred (would love to try a NSH!). With some more training Golda should come around and be a good riding horse.


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone else have a gaited horse?


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gypsie & Dakota*

I have two gaited horses. Gypsie and Dakota are both Tennessee Walkers.

Gypsie will be 19 years old on April 18th. She's 15-1 hands tall and is still going strong, even though she's a little older. She's my main trail-riding horse and is perfect to take when riding in a large group.








^ This is from last summer.









^ This is the most recent picture I have uploaded of her, taken in January.









^ Taken last summer









^ She's such a good girl... This was taken a few years ago. The girls in the picture are my cousins. Whitney is the one sitting under my mare, Autumn is the one standing, and Lexi is in the saddle.









^ Taken about two years ago









^ Taken about two or three years ago. She loves to jump and has such a pretty form!









^ Taken last summer.

*AND*

Dakota will be 7 years old on the 23rd of March. He's about 15-3 hands tall and I hope to turn him into a trail and obstacle challenge/competition horse in the near future. Right now, he's just a trail horse and I prefer to ride him by himself, because he has major attitude issues when riding in a group.








^ As a two-day-old foalie. He decided to take a nap in the front yard and my dog Toby Jo (RIP 2010) decided to lay down with him.









^ Taken about three years ago. he was in the middle of a rather pathetic roll...









^ Taken a year or two ago. He was extremely upset because there was an unfamiliar horse in the other side of the Lot.









^ Rolling in the dead grass last February. He's such a dork.









^ Taken last year before he ripped half of his beautiful mane out (I had to pull his mane extremely short to make it look right...)









^ Taken last year after I had tp pull his mane...









^ The most recent picture I have uploaded on Dakota, modeling his new hunter-green bridle and bit.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

I use to be the biggest Anti- gaited horse person. Now, I LOVE Tennessee Walkers. There is nothing better in this world, IMO.  I have a TWH/QH mare, her 3/4ths TWH/QH son, and my full blood TWH filly.

This is Farrah, HM Lit By Moon Light, my 4 y/o, 15hh cremello TWH filly. She is an excellent horse. She has a great mind, is hard working and full of try. She's one of my trail horses, and soon to be my show horse (once she has more saddle time).









^ Before we left for her 3rd solo ride.


























This is Flicka, my 13 y/o, 14.2hh TWH/QH mare. She is a Doc Bar/Peppy San Badger granddaughter on her sires side, and Midnight Mack K bred on her dams side. She is my main trail horse, but has been on an extended rest period due to a back injury she sustained whilst preggo with her colt (the ones in the next pics).








^ Please ignore her -_- face. lol.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

And this is Ninja, HM Mad Ninja Skillz. He's Flicka's 3 y/o gelding son, so 3/4ths TWH/QH. He is only 14.1 at the moment. I expect him to be an excellent riding horse, like his sire and dam. He is everything I expected to get when I bred his mother, and he has a superb mind and a gentle nature. He is brave and querky, bold and exceadingly intelligent. Even though he is only part, he embodies the way a full blood Walking Horse should behave.








^Halter was on for photos, not left on.

















^I know.. bare feet is a no no. It was an impromtue photo shoot, and my mother want prepared. lol.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Memphis my 7 yr old TWH gelding. I have only owned him since this past January.









PT, my very first gaited horse also a TWH gelding! I have owned him almost a year.


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Great pics you guys!


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

Bloom, five year old TWH




























Boe, 3 years old in these pic's, Bloom's older brother.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't have any pics of my TWH (It was pre-digital days) Ebtide, but here is my current boy Digby, an 8 year old RMH-


----------



## Natfoth (Feb 2, 2013)

those are some awesome and creative photos they are all good looking!


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I love seeing everyone's horses. You guys take some nice pics. I do photography as a hobby and horses are of course one of my favorite subjects!


----------



## horsesgs (Feb 4, 2013)

this is my Tennessee Walker, Sky but he has never does his running walk in his life. We got him about 5 months ago and he is 9 so we were waiting for spring to start practicing it


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

This is Strawberry Luna. She is 4 going on 5. I believe she's a QH cross but idk the cross. I got her from a horse rescue and I've had her since Jan of 2013. She goes in and out of her gait. I have not ridden her too much as she hasnt really been worked with before i got her but we're working on it! 
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Horserunner (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry bout the bad pics I took those before I got her lol


----------



## CupidsBlessing (Jun 25, 2011)

*Arabian saddlebred*

This is my 3 year old 7/8 Arabian 1/8 saddlebred mare. She has awesome movement. She is just being started under saddle by Performance Plus Arabians considering she is Arabian, but I can not wait to ride her


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Two of mine The Black one is Twilight she is full TWH and the boy my BAB is 3/4 Foxtrotter 1/4 Perchron.


----------

